# Im not only a member of the 100 kilo club, im the president!



## Look-dude (Jan 17, 2005)

Love my '03 kg461,
Beautiful buttery ride.
Handles my double cheeseburger butt just fine.
Installed a sweet GPS unit for some fun.


----------

